# Fish swimming up and down against Aquarium glass



## priyatham (Apr 16, 2004)

I have one 9 inch redbellied piranha in a 45G tank. I am unable to school this as he kills any other piranha I put in.

I earlier had it in a 30 long and then transferred it to this tank a couple of days ago.

I notice that he keeps swimming up and down against the aquarium wall and at times lashing in the top portion of the water. He has developed some sores on his mouth area due to this constant rubbing against the glass. He never used to do this in his earlier 30G.

The lighting that I haveis one 30 watt flourescent tube. He does this irrespective of whether I leave teh light on or off. I also have stuck a background on this tank similar to the one i had in the earlier 30 G.

Please help.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do your have plants and such in there for hidin or cover and if hes only been in

there a couple days maybe hes not used to the new home yet

is he swimin into the glass or along it? if hes swimin into it i have read you can

put plants or fake plants at each end so he swims into the plants instead of the

glass. id say give it a few more days to see if hell calm down and stop, the sores

will heal and go away, might even be able to add some salt to help but i wouldnt

think so, i had one p that had a white bump in his chin from the glass i assumed

and i went away. good luck

also how has his behavior been ever since you had him i have read that one rbp

usually dont do well on there own, bein a shoalin fish and all?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> id say give it a few more days to see if hell calm down and stop, the sores
> will heal and go away,














> i have read that one rbp
> usually dont do well on there own, bein a shoalin fish and all










I tried the one red belly thing in a 25 gallon tank, and he was the most boring damn fish I ever had.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

priyatham said:


> I have one 9 inch redbellied piranha in a 45G tank. I am unable to school this as he kills any other piranha I put in.


 Keeping that fish with others is no option, as priyatham said...

I'd give him some more time getting adjusted to his new home - my manny and my largest red used to do the same when introduced in a new tank. They stopped after a while, without taking any special measures.
Just give him a few more days, and add about a teaspoon of salt per 10 gallons to treat the sores. Maybe a few dither fish and a powerhead will keep him occupied. And does he have a few good hiding places available?


----------



## priyatham (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks a ton freez , joe and Jonas.

I will add the salt.

I am afraid I have not had any hiding places in his tank. there is a fairly square rock that can hide him if he goes behing and one potted plant not too big.

I did put in around 8 small feeders GF. He ate 3 of them the day he was transferred to treh new tank and has not eaten any since.

In his 30 G he used to eat about 15 GF in one sitting easily.. like there was no tomorrow..

I will wait for a couple of days and if he still does not eat , could it be any internal injury etc.. can I try Hex-a-mit.

Thank you.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

oh and before you add the salt make sure u dissolve it in some water first


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

Most piranhas will do this in a new tank. It goes away once they get used to the boundaries of the new setting. Our reds all have red chin sores, kinda looks like little go-tees (lol) give it about 2 weeks or so and they should start to chill out.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal stressed lonely P behavior when adapting to a new tank...a powerhead should distract him so he will stop rubbing against tank glass...anyway i recommend you check your water parameters...







!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

If its any help my P's do the same whenever they catch there own reflection! he might have been used to seeing his reflection in the old tank but now its a new setup he might think its another p!


----------

